# Rickenbacker VS Gretsch



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a very sad day folks. The day I thought would never come has finally arrived. My number one, and "go to" guitar, has been replaced by the new kid on the block.

My previous number one guitar is a Fireglo Rickenbacker 330-6 string. It has been with me for many shows, and studio sessions. When I would fire that thing up through my Vox AC15 the sound would send me to another world. It still is a beautiful guitar, and the finish on it is second to none.

Less than a year ago I bought a Gretsch Chet Atkins 6120-1959LTV. At first I tried not to like it too much. It felt like I was cheating on my Rickenbacker. However, it eventually won me over. I use it all the time. I love the diversity of tone that can be achieved from the TV Jones pickups. I hardly ever play my Rickenbacker anymore. 

I am in a bit of a pickle right now. I don't know what to do. I really don't want to sell it. It has so much sentimental value, and tons of cool factor as well. However, it is also a bit of a shame to see it not put to good use. That guitar should be played, and worshipped, however, I am not giving it the attention it deserves right now. What to do folks?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey nkjanssen. I don't need the cash, but you know the way us gearheads are. That Ric could be converted into another peice, or pieces, of gear which would be used more frequently. Given the fact that there is up to a 2-year waiting list for Rickenbackers right now there is definitely more of a demand than supply situation right now which could make liquidating my Ric quite profitable. However, I think you may be right about me regretting selling it.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Paul, I don't think I like where your solution is going. Unless you meant you would take the Ric, leave $3000 on the coffee table, and vacuum the living room before you left... I will forward you my address. lol.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you decide to sell, I believe Lyric Girl is looking for a Ric like yours.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the "heads up", Robert, but I believe Lyric Girl is looking for a 360 Ric, and in Jetglo, if my memory serves me correctly. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

I would'nt sell it, I think that you'll regret it. My first guitar was an Ibanez Am-50, bought new in 1984. A superbly built semi-hollow, very versatile. Since then, I bought some other guitars and everytime I said to myself that I should sell the Ibanez because, like you said, it has to be played. But I kept it and today, returning to it, I'm just happy that I did'nt sell it.

I think that we fall in love with a guitar until we meet another one... for wich we fall too. But after some time, the reasons why you liked the first will grow back on you again and if you don't have it anymore... you'll hate yourself ! If you liked your Ric so much, I'm guessing that sooner or later, you'll want to get back to it and still like it, it will be like new again !


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuyB said:


> I would'nt sell it, I think that you'll regret it. My first guitar was an Ibanez Am-50, bought new in 1984. A superbly built semi-hollow, very versatile. Since then, I bought some other guitars and everytime I said to myself that I should sell the Ibanez because, like you said, it has to be played. But I kept it and today, returning to it, I'm just happy that I did'nt sell it.


Couldn't agree more with you GuyB. You can't place a value on "sentimental value". I sold a bunch of gear when we moved to Canada and I now deeply regret it - gear that I had played for a number of years. If you're not financially forced to sell the Rickenbacker, I'd keep it. You can thank us later.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> If you decide to sell, I believe Lyric Girl is looking for a Ric like yours.


Not quite, but thanks for thinking of me. No, I want a 360 in JetGlo. I would hold onto that Ric.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I probably will hold on to the Ric. Its been with me for a long time, and some great gigs & recording sessions


----------

